# Family members who hate dogs



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

For Thanksgiving, we're going to my husband's cousin's house for dinner. His cousin and his cousin's family love animals so we're taking Lola mainly bc we're going back to my mom's for the weekend after Thanksgiving. But my husband's dad and sister HATE animals (bunnies, puppies, kittens, care bears: basically anything remotely cute). My mother in law was not initially a big fan of Lola but she's come around and now she always greets Lola specially.

His dad thinks all animals are dirty even though he has admitted that he's noticed that Lola is cleaner than most dogs (duh! She's a spoiled maltese!). His sister says she wants a dog but she doesn't want the responsibility (she's in college and can't even boil water for herself) and she's generally scared of any animals outside of fish even though she's never had a bad experience with any animals (biting, scratching, etc.). Oh and my husband has an uncle who hates dogs so much; he thinks they're the dirtiest things on the planet. He will not eat food prepared in a home that has dogs because he thinks the dogs infect the food (you know, because when people who own dogs make food, they make sure to rub it all over the dog before they cook it :blink. He won't be at Thanksgiving dinner, but I'm sure we'll see him over Christmas. 

I don't expect everyone to dote on Lola, but she's just a dog. She doesn't bite; she gets along with the kids. She's not some deathly contagious disease! We're getting to that time of the year where we will be visiting lots of family. I guess I just wanted to know how everyone on SM deals with their family members who hate dogs in situations where you can't leave your dog somewhere else.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont have that problem, we are lucky in that both dh and I come from families of dog lovers. I can tell you honestly if we did have a problem with it, the individual would get over it, or we would not go to visit.

I do make sure, when we are with family on holidays to bring crates, and ask others to make certain the dogs are not getting on their nerves. I dunno about you guys, but when I visit someone it is really annoying to me to have a dog constantly in my face or constantly licking me, and dogs are my favorite people!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hearing about people that hate dogs, it really breaks my heart! If my dogs are not accepted then I just dont go. I dont want to be around negative people like that!!! Sorry about your in-laws :-(


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

shellbeme said:


> I dont have that problem, we are lucky in that both dh and I come from families of dog lovers. I can tell you honestly if we did have a problem with it, the individual would get over it, or we would not go to visit.
> 
> I do make sure, when we are with family on holidays to bring crates, and ask others to make certain the dogs are not getting on their nerves. I dunno about you guys, but when I visit someone it is really annoying to me to have a dog constantly in my face or constantly licking me, and dogs are my favorite people!


We do try to make sure Lola isn't getting on anyone's nerves by doing something but her existence is what gets on their nerves. Lola isn't a licker and spends most of her time either playing with the kids or following me around.



maltese manica said:


> *Hearing about people that hate dogs, it really breaks my heart!* If my dogs are not accepted then I just dont go. I dont want to be around negative people like that!!! Sorry about your in-laws :-(


Me too! I wouldn't bring Lola if it was JUST his dad and sister but not going to a big family event just because two people hate our dog makes me feel like I'm letting the bullies win in this case.

Family politics stink.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My mom is the only family member that is not"animal friendly" but my dad, brother, and their wives and kids are... Mom is out numbered, so the dogs go too!!! I will take the x pen and crate for Dewey. They don't need to be underfoot anyhow, but I want them with us!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We have some non-dog friendly people in the family. Some are coming out in a few days!

Those are the people Gus has issues with... and to be honest, I don't really care for them much myself LOL

I always say my dogs are the best judges of people... if they like them, I know I will like them. If they don't... I know I should be more cautious. They have never been wrong!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

My family all LOVE animals, and this Christmas they'll all get to meet Sophie. I was just informed my cousin got a Christmas present for Sophie before anyone else in the family. How funny is that? For the most part my BF's family I animal friendly, his grandma is kind of put off by small dogs because his aunt has 3 misbehaved and not well groomed miniature poodles. But she's not as irritated with Sophie as most dogs. She just likes to admire from afar. Everyone else we know loves animals though. I'm sorry your in laws feel so strongly against them, it's just sad


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My dad hates my dogs (too girly for him),he only liked our german shepherd but she passed away.He only liked her since he had one as a kid. One time he kicked at my fluffs and that was the last time he came over,I put them in the other room,he still complained...after I told him to leave. It's my house...
I figure,I want to spend the holidays with whom I wish and my dogs are better company than my relatives...so I pick my fluffs or people who like fluffs and kitties...


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

They sound so rude and self-absorbed! Pity you can't crate_ them_ for the duration of the visit.

FWIW, I say just pointedly ignore them and their theatrics all you can, they sound like they're attention-seeking much more than dog-disliking. Maybe you can point out that Christmas is a holiday that doesn't require a different martyr and maybe they could oh, I don't know....grow up and use their manners since they've made their feelings known and you still plan on loving and bringing your dog (as does the rest of your family). Seriously, why don't they suck it up and shut it? It's just a little dog, all they have to do is not pet her and not interact with her.


I've had people give me the evil eye for bringing my dog to a Christmas party, and then do the "OOO, we are going to talk about YOU, crazy dog lady!" smirk...till later when I got to remind them that their hyperactive, sugared out kids were far more disruptive at the party than my dog sitting (and being generally adored) on my lap all night was. That did feel pretty good.


----------



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> My dad hates my dogs (too girly for him),he only liked our german shepherd but she passed away.He only liked her since he had one as a kid.* One time he kicked at my fluffs and that was the last time he came over,*I put them in the other room,he still complained...after* I told him to leave. It's my house...*
> I figure,I want to spend the holidays with whom I wish and my dogs are better company than my relatives...so I pick my fluffs or people who like fluffs and kitties...


 Good for you for doing what's right! :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Always defer to your host or hostess about animals. If they tell you Lola is welcome in their home then the other guests need to accept it. Do make sure Lola isn't a pest, though. Even dog lovers don't want a dog begging at the table, trying to steal appetizers, etc. Try to be respectful to those who may not appreciate having a dog in the house. 

It is going to be very challenging with Bailey this year. My family loves dogs and Bailey does not beg at the table, but he is over-the-top social. He will even follow his "friends" to the bathroom so they can't get out of his sight. He does very well with clicker training and being polite outside, but in his own house it's a free for all if people give him attention. You can't say a kind word to him or he will jump in your lap and kiss you. I'll be busy cooking so it will be hard to keep on top of him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

you're post had me laughing...family gatherings!!! love those special moments. I'm trying to remember that it's just one day(Christmas) ...i'll get thru it! All of my brothers and sisters have cats, and one has a dog. My brother only has a cat because his daughter wants it, he would never say he likes it. There's the ones (family members) that are just indifferent to Jodi, turn up their noses, think they are dirty and one or 2 that love Jodi. Most don't want to pick him up so that's fine with me. I think my parents think that pets are dirty but they do like them and miss them when they aren't there. hey yeah, in my house we rub the food all over the pets too.LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, my parents like dogs but my mom is very allergic to all animals (including Maltese) so I try and keep the dogs away from her somewhat when they come to visit or I go visit them. My mom really loves London and will give her snuggles even though her chest tightens up from it (she gets allergy shots & also has asthma). I make sure to give them baths before my parents visit to help limit the number of allergens.

My in-laws like dogs just fine but they own cats (had 3 but one just passed away). I don't like bringing the dogs over to their house because I have to watch them so closely to make sure they don't eat the cat food or accidentally swallow a cat toy (like those tiny little foil ball things). We will be bringing the dogs over to their house on Thursday because I am doing all of the cooking for Thanksgiving over at their place and we don't leave the dogs home alone for more than 4hrs at a time.

I try not to dote about my dogs to people because while I love dogs, I HAAAAAAAATE cats and I don't want to hear anyone talk about their cats so I keep quiet about my dogs. LOL I actually do find cats to be very gross, mostly because of the whole litter box thing (and tracking it throughout the house), the fact that they can jump on kitchen counters, and most people don't bathe their cats monthly. I just don't like them (I also happen to be allergic to them). So, I guess I can understand where some of your family is coming from. I wouldn't want anyone to bring their cat (or dog for that matter) over to my house. Hehehe.

We have declined invitations to functions at times because we didn't want to bring the dogs with us nor could we leave them in their crates for that long. We've just accepted it as part of being responsible pet owners.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm allergic to dogs and cats (yep even Bella). So in a way, I get it. We basically don't visit anyone where we can't take Bella, unless it's a short few hour thing where she can just stay at home on her own. We are a package deal  .


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I always ask my hostess if Ben can come but to be honest, if he's not welcome my DH and I usually just don't go. All of my family are dog friendly and they usually include Ben when they invite us to an event. This year, we are having a very scaled back Thanksgiving. Just my sister and her three dogs...I love it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Luckily, my family loves dogs. 

We are going camping for Thanksgiving this year for a few days. Some good friends from another state are going too. My kids will be coming out there (about 45 mins away) for Thanksgiving Day. Our friends will also be bringing their dogs (dachshund puppies - almost a year old) and will be meeting Leila for the first time. So, we shouldn't have any problems with anyone not loving dogs for Thanksgiving.

Christmas will probably be at my house this year with my side of the family. I'm not sure what we're doing for DH's side yet. Everyone lives nearby that we will get together with for Christmas and it will only be a few hours. So, if it's not at my house, then we probably won't take Leila. Not that she wouldn't be welcomed, but because it would just be much easier for everyone, including her since she's still a puppy, to just let her be relaxed at home instead of the craziness that usually goes on with mealtime, gifts, etc.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Love me, love my dogs. We are a packaged deal. They will be staying home Thurs, too many people at DDs with door open, etc. we will only stay a few hours. Have a SIL that doesn't like dogs, I don't much like her either.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee, Diana, the only one who doesn't like dogs in our family is my son. :smpullhair::smpullhair: As most of you know, his fear of them came from when he was a toddler and a Great Dane on our floor would tear down the hall and knock us over repeated. But really, since I've gotten Tyler he's come around and I'll see him playing with him. He still calls him "The Usurper" out of jealousy. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Otherwise, our family is good about it and I always ask friends and family first if it's okay for Tyler to come. Most welcome him with open arms and I find him in their laps. If they say no I do leave him at home...he's used to 8-10 hours home alone when I'm away at work instead of working at home. If I'm gone longer than that I have my neighbors check on him.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> My dad hates my dogs (too girly for him),he only liked our german shepherd but she passed away.He only liked her since he had one as a kid. One time he kicked at my fluffs and that was the last time he came over,I put them in the other room,he still complained...after I told him to leave. It's my house...
> I figure,I want to spend the holidays with whom I wish and my dogs are better company than my relatives...so I pick my fluffs or people who like fluffs and kitties...


OMG! I can't believe he kicked at them 
Believe me, if I could skip the visiting the in-laws, I would! It's not that I don't like them (although I really struggle to even look at my BIL due to some issues in the past that I can't get into right now, but hubby cant stand being around him either because of it, as well as some other issues) but I hate going to their house. They keep it cold, & no one really visits with each other, they watch football all day & it's reallllllly boooring! (said in my best whiny voice)



spookiesmom said:


> Love me, love my dogs. We are a packaged deal. They will be staying home Thurs, too many people at DDs with door open, etc. we will only stay a few hours. Have a SIL that doesn't like dogs, I don't much like her either.


We'll be gone for probably about 8 hours.  I wish I could whittle it down to 6. 
I KNOW there is no way in heck my in-laws would be open to us bringing our crew. They barely can handle my dogs in MY own home (thus, the reason we rarely have them over, but I must admit, the past 2 times they've actually petted my dogs & my FIL even had Daisy on his lap!) 

It annoys me that I'm giving up quality time that I could spend with my dogs to go over there!  But gotta do the family obligation, & deal with the inevitible arguing that will take place between my MIL & FIL (she gets all over his butt for ridiculous stuff that is so petty, I can't even believe she devotes energy to it) & then all the awkwardness between hubby & his brother...and the worst part ~ football all.day.long. I HATE FOOTBALL!! I've never liked football, but I didn't hate it until the past few years due to my husband's obsession with it. He's always been obsessed with it, but I guess after so many years, I finally got sick of it. I'm always so sad when football season starts & so glad when it ends! 

Sorry to digress...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm glad I just have one fluff, I think it is easier to have them tag along. I am here in Atlanta at my sister-in-law's house as we speak, and Steve has made himself right at home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Just to be clear, we are going to a dog lover's home and Lola is welcome but we have a few terrible family members who just hate dogs. I would never bring Lola to someone's home who hated dogs but when you have a large group of people there are bound to be some soul-less dog haters there. I would get it if they had crazy allergies or something, but they don't. They're just selfish grinches (these dog haters are the same ones that told us that our wedding was only one day so what is the big deal if dh's sister misses it for a high school softball game?? "Softball is a religion, your wedding is only ONE DAY"). I think that sums up how important they think they are :smpullhair: Yes, my inlaws are DELIGHTFUL! :w00t:

We can't leave Lola at home this year since we're heading from CT to NJ for Thanksgiving weekend and dh's cousin's house is inbtwn our home in CT and our home in NJ. Lola is pretty well behaved (no licking strangers, just a happy dance to greet people), and she innately knows who she can be friendly with and who she should stay away from lol (generally, it's the same people I stay away from at these things!).

There's going to be another dog there this year so maybe he'll take the spotlight off of Lola a little bit.

If it's extra terrible this year, well, you'll hear about it lol.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

angelgirl599 said:


> Thanks everyone. Just to be clear, we are going to a dog lover's home and Lola is welcome but we have a few terrible family members who just hate dogs. I would never bring Lola to someone's home who hated dogs but when you have a large group of people there are bound to be some soul-less dog haters there. I would get it if they had crazy allergies or something, but they don't. They're just selfish grinches (these dog haters are the same ones that told us that our wedding was only one day so what is the big deal if dh's sister misses it for a high school softball game?? "Softball is a religion, your wedding is only ONE DAY"). I think that sums up how important they think they are :smpullhair: Yes, my inlaws are DELIGHTFUL! :w00t:
> 
> We can't leave Lola at home this year since we're heading from CT to NJ for Thanksgiving weekend and dh's cousin's house is inbtwn our home in CT and our home in NJ. Lola is pretty well behaved (no licking strangers, just a happy dance to greet people), and she innately knows who she can be friendly with and who she should stay away from lol (generally, it's the same people I stay away from at these things!).
> 
> ...


she missed her own brother's wedding for a stupid softball game?!?!? Wow, that takes the (wedding) cake. 
I take it that they aren't very close?
I had way more fun at both of my brother's weddings (2 brothers, not one brother married 2 times, lol) than I did at my own! I couldn't imagine missing either of their weddings! Even if I was deathly ill, I'd be there.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> My mom is the only family member that is not"animal friendly" but my dad, brother, and their wives and kids are... Mom is out numbered, so the dogs go too!!! I will take the x pen and crate for Dewey. They don't need to be underfoot anyhow, but I want them with us!!


Want to trade? LOL



Grace'sMom said:


> We have some non-dog friendly people in the family. Some are coming out in a few days!
> 
> Those are the people Gus has issues with... and to be honest, I don't really care for them much myself LOL
> 
> I always say my *dogs are the best judges of people*... if they like them, I know I will like them. If they don't... I know I should be more cautious. They have never been wrong!


I completely agree!!



AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> My family all LOVE animals, and this Christmas they'll all get to meet Sophie. I was just informed my cousin got a Christmas present for Sophie before anyone else in the family. How funny is that? For the most part my BF's family I animal friendly, his grandma is kind of put off by small dogs because his aunt has 3 misbehaved and not well groomed miniature poodles. But she's not as irritated with Sophie as most dogs. She just likes to admire from afar. Everyone else we know loves animals though. I'm sorry your in laws feel so strongly against them, it's just sad


That's so sweet that they got presents for her! 



michellerobison said:


> My dad hates my dogs (too girly for him),he only liked our german shepherd but she passed away.He only liked her since he had one as a kid. One time he kicked at my fluffs and that was the last time he came over,I put them in the other room,he still complained...after I told him to leave. It's my house...
> I figure,I want to spend the holidays with whom I wish and my dogs are better company than my relatives...so I pick my fluffs or people who like fluffs and kitties...


:sorry: Can't believe he would kick at the dogs! I want to kick some of my inlaws but, you know, I refrain.



Peetle's Mom said:


> *They sound so rude and self-absorbed! Pity you can't crate them *for the duration of the visit.
> 
> FWIW, I say just pointedly ignore them and their theatrics all you can, they sound like they're attention-seeking much more than dog-disliking. Maybe you can point out that Christmas is a holiday that doesn't require a different martyr and maybe they could oh, I don't know....grow up and use their manners since they've made their feelings known and you still plan on loving and bringing your dog (as does the rest of your family). Seriously, why don't they suck it up and shut it? It's just a little dog, all they have to do is not pet her and not interact with her.
> 
> ...


LOL. I frequently wish I could crate them. We're Chinese so I can't tell them to grow up and shut it but I wish I could. They hate the dog but still want to watch Lola every minute so they can criticize her/me. SIGH.

Um totally agree. Our dogs are generally way better behaved than these hyper kids running around and they're CLEANER! I would happily swab Lola and swab some of these kids to see who is cleaner.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just A Girl said:


> she missed her own brother's wedding for a stupid softball game?!?!? Wow, that takes the (wedding) cake.
> I take it that they aren't very close?
> I had way more fun at both of my brother's weddings (2 brothers, not one brother married 2 times, lol) than I did at my own! I couldn't imagine missing either of their weddings! Even if I was deathly ill, I'd be there.


She ended up coming but she dropped out of being in our wedding a week before it because of this whole softball debacle. She is a spoiled brat even though she's 18 and should be better by now. DH loves his sister but I noticed that she only contacts him if she wants something. It's really disgusting and I expect more from someone her age.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I always ask and I don't mind if they say no,we usually go but we just cut our visit shorter is all. If we bring them,we have a large pop up kennel and they're fine. We took them with us to Florida and visited friends and we kept them in the large pop up kennel . If we watched tv with them,we'd have them sit on the couch,covered with a sheet and we wiped their feet everytime we let them out and baggied poo..Kept a belly band on Rylee since he was in a strange place,didn't want him to mark anything...

They were a little hesitant at first,being in their mid 80's,not sure if they could handle 5 fluffs,but they've been over before and very good about not barking... they saw how we were at our house with them,they don't have free reign of the house here either and we wipe feet and baggie poo.
We try to be respectful of hosts.. If they come to our house,we're also respectful of our guests...

My father is a nasty mean old man,who hates everything female,so when he took a swing at and tried to backhand and kick my dogs,that was it...he was out! They weren't begging ,just came up to say "hi".
When a 6'4 tall 375 pound man has to hit little 5- 8 pound fluffs,he's not right...so he's outta here...
It's their house!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

angelgirl599 said:


> Thanks everyone. Just to be clear, we are going to a dog lover's home and Lola is welcome but we have a few terrible family members who just hate dogs. I would never bring Lola to someone's home who hated dogs but when you have a large group of people there are bound to be some soul-less dog haters there. I would get it if they had crazy allergies or something, but they don't. They're just selfish grinches (these dog haters are the same ones that told us that our wedding was only one day so what is the big deal if dh's sister misses it for a high school softball game?? "Softball is a religion, your wedding is only ONE DAY"). I think that sums up how important they think they are :smpullhair: Yes, my inlaws are DELIGHTFUL! :w00t:
> 
> We can't leave Lola at home this year since we're heading from CT to NJ for Thanksgiving weekend and dh's cousin's house is inbtwn our home in CT and our home in NJ. Lola is pretty well behaved (no licking strangers, just a happy dance to greet people), and she innately knows who she can be friendly with and who she should stay away from lol (generally, it's the same people I stay away from at these things!).
> 
> ...


Whaaaaaaaaat?!?! Miss your wedding for softball?!?! that's beyond words! How could anyone not love a sweet malt like Lola? I can understand that some people just aren't into dogs, but it sounds like you are very respectful and Lola isn't all up in their faces. Maybe bring her crate or small foldable playpen for her to relax in? I can understand Asian parents and families- sometimes you just can't say things to them that you wish you could! And you're right, our Maltese are likely much less germ reservoirs than small kids


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Always defer to your host or hostess about animals. *If they tell you Lola is welcome in their home then the other guests need to accept it.* Do make sure Lola isn't a pest, though. Even dog lovers don't want a dog begging at the table, trying to steal appetizers, etc. Try to be respectful to those who may not appreciate having a dog in the house.
> 
> It is going to be very challenging with Bailey this year. My family loves dogs and Bailey does not beg at the table, but he is over-the-top social. He will even follow his "friends" to the bathroom so they can't get out of his sight. He does very well with clicker training and being polite outside, but in his own house it's a free for all if people give him attention. You can't say a kind word to him or he will jump in your lap and kiss you. I'll be busy cooking so it will be hard to keep on top of him.


Yep, ideally that would be the end of it, but not with his family lol. Last year during dinner, they commented that they forgot Lola was there bc she was so quiet. DH's dad complained about this even though it was good behavior! 



Maglily said:


> you're post had me laughing...family gatherings!!! love those special moments. I'm trying to remember that it's just one day(Christmas) ...i'll get thru it! All of my brothers and sisters have cats, and one has a dog. My brother only has a cat because his daughter wants it, he would never say he likes it. There's the ones (family members) that are just indifferent to Jodi, turn up their noses, think they are dirty and one or 2 that love Jodi. Most don't want to pick him up so that's fine with me. I think my parents think that pets are dirty but they do like them and miss them when they aren't there. *hey yeah, in my house we rub the food all over the pets too*.LOL


Oh glad to see we're not the only ones. Want to come over for dinner? LOL



LJSquishy said:


> Well, my parents like dogs but my mom is very allergic to all animals (including Maltese) so I try and keep the dogs away from her somewhat when they come to visit or I go visit them. My mom really loves London and will give her snuggles even though her chest tightens up from it (she gets allergy shots & also has asthma). I make sure to give them baths before my parents visit to help limit the number of allergens.
> 
> My in-laws like dogs just fine but they own cats (had 3 but one just passed away). I don't like bringing the dogs over to their house because I have to watch them so closely to make sure they don't eat the cat food or accidentally swallow a cat toy (like those tiny little foil ball things). We will be bringing the dogs over to their house on Thursday because I am doing all of the cooking for Thanksgiving over at their place and we don't leave the dogs home alone for more than 4hrs at a time.
> 
> ...


That is how I feel about a lot of children LOL



Summergirl73 said:


> I'm allergic to dogs and cats (yep even Bella). So in a way, I get it. We basically don't visit anyone where we can't take Bella, unless it's a short few hour thing where she can just stay at home on her own. *We are a package deal*  .


:thumbsup::thumbsup:



TLR said:


> I always ask my hostess if Ben can come but to be honest, if he's not welcome my DH and I usually just don't go. All of my family are dog friendly and they usually include Ben when they invite us to an event. This year, we are having a very scaled back Thanksgiving. Just my sister and her three dogs...I love it.


Can I come to your Thanksgiving instead? LOL



Leila'sMommy said:


> Luckily, my family loves dogs.
> 
> We are going camping for Thanksgiving this year for a few days. Some good friends from another state are going too. My kids will be coming out there (about 45 mins away) for Thanksgiving Day. Our friends will also be bringing their dogs (dachshund puppies - almost a year old) and will be meeting Leila for the first time. So, we shouldn't have any problems with anyone not loving dogs for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Christmas will probably be at my house this year with my side of the family. I'm not sure what we're doing for DH's side yet. Everyone lives nearby that we will get together with for Christmas and it will only be a few hours. So, if it's not at my house, then we probably won't take Leila. Not that she wouldn't be welcomed, but because it would just be much easier for everyone, including her since she's still a puppy, to just let her be relaxed at home instead of the craziness that usually goes on with mealtime, gifts, etc.


Sounds like fun, and I think you're right in that this time of year is a little overwhelming for a puppy.



Snowbody said:


> Gee, Diana, the only one who doesn't like dogs in our family is my son. :smpullhair::smpullhair: As most of you know, his fear of them came from when he was a toddler and *a Great Dane on our floor would tear down the hall and knock us over repeated*. But really, since I've gotten Tyler he's come around and I'll see him playing with him. He still calls him "The Usurper" out of jealousy. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Otherwise, our family is good about it and I always ask friends and family first if it's okay for Tyler to come. Most welcome him with open arms and I find him in their laps. If they say no I do leave him at home...he's used to 8-10 hours home alone when I'm away at work instead of working at home. If I'm gone longer than that I have my neighbors check on him.


LOL Usurper!! See?? The great dane thing is a logical explanation of why your son doesn't like dogs! My inlaws are not so reasonable :smilie_tischkante:



StevieB said:


> I'm glad I just have one fluff, I think it is easier to have them tag along. I am here in Atlanta at my sister-in-law's house as we speak, and Steve has made himself right at home!


Atlanta, you say? If Tracey doesn't want me coming over for Thanksgiving, can we come to yours? :HistericalSmiley:

I'm rudely inviting myself to your Thanksgiving dinners bc your families sound so much nicer than my inlaws.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

My brother had a Chocolate Lab in the house when I was growing up. My Mom has never been keen on dogs because she was bit as a child, but she tolerated the Lab. But now that we have Maisy, when we take her to my Mom's house, Mom wants to hold her and love on her. I love it! If Mom didn't like her, I simply wouldn't take her around. Fortunately that's as far as any dislike of animals has gone in our family, thank goodness! I wouldn't like having to stay away from family or keep Maisy away because of them not liking her. Dogs are wonderful!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love animals, they are gift to us to teach us what unconditional love is. Mind you I am not crazy about rodents, snakes (deathly afraid) etc, I can respect them but dont have to get close to them either. And that is what it is all about is the respect, just because you might not like something doesnt mean you have to do it! At my in-laws my dogs sit at the table for dinner. Everyone has diffrent ideas and ways. Its a shame that they Hate animals for they are missing out on alot of love


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

If my parents were alive today they would love Mia. They had a pampered dachshund for years named Heidi. My dad cried when she died.
My kids love dogs, although my youngest daughter likes big dogs. They have a 60 pounder.:chili:


----------

